# whear do you have your bow serviced in central ohio



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

I had my hoyt ZR-200 magna-tec serviced before the hunting season this year only to find out that other than moving the string loop they did nothing witch I paid 40.00 dollars for and told them that if it needed a new string or what ever it needed I would replace it no they are fine they replyed the bow is a 2002 never had a string and its ok and replace it next year is what I was told so now that the season is over I am shooting indoors and am noticing that the bow isnt shooting corectly draw isnt as smooth ect so I dig up owners manual to check it out for my selfe and its all bad string is worn out streched out to out of specks witch if checked properly would have been caught earlier or even worse string out of speck breaks and good buy bow worst case but fishermans wearhouse will never see my face again ever the string didnt weare out just this season and i just specifically ask them to check it so be wear of what you pay for it might not be what you get


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

First off, try some punctuation. It&#8217;s almost impossible to understand what the heck you&#8217;re saying. Second, no shop is going to check for a stretched string unless you ask them. That&#8217;s up to you. Apparently it looked to be in good shape, and they were trying save you $100 on a new string/cables. You should be grateful. Did you think you would get new strings and cables for $40? I think you need to understand a little more about archery maintenance before saying they ripped you off. I&#8217;m not going to suggest another shop, because the one you used didn&#8217;t do anything wrong.


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

i would have to agree with m.magis.for 40$your not going to get new strings,cables,lubed and reset.minor maintance and measurements can and should be done by yourself to make sure it stays in tune in case something may happen on a hunt.replaceing a string and cable just prior to hunting season can be frustrating do to it stretching and have to readjust every week or two till it's done.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Fishermans wharehouse has always been good to me.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

or just learn to work on your bow yourself. im too cheap to pay someone to work on my bow (plus i dont trust anyone), so i learned to do it all on my own. i even make my own arrows, from cuttinng the shafts to length to fletching them. if you got to archerytalk theres a whole bunch of info on doing everything archery related. only reason i go near an archery shop is to buy vanes and look in the bargan bin.


----------



## Wildlife (Dec 12, 2010)

supercanoe said:


> Fishermans wharehouse has always been good to me.


 No complaints from me with regards to bow tuning; setup and advice !%. They have everything an Outdoorsmans will ever need to take down wild game and fish. They have an indoor range for you to test out your bow before you leave. I really enjoy going in there to check out whats new. A guy name Rick that works there is a hunting guide and I try to have him do the work on my bow only. I trust his expertise and knowledge with regards to bow hunting and his work is impeccable, second to none in my opinion.

Fishermans Warehouse: 614-491-8383 - give them a call or stop in sometime and check them out if you never been there before.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

This is so hard to read that no one is noticing the the shop he's talking about IS Fishermans Warehouse. 
I tried reading it again and it's seems more rediculous now than before. 



OHBMQUINN said:


> now that the season is over I am shooting indoors and am noticing that the bow isnt shooting corectly draw isnt as smooth ect so I dig up owners manual to check it out for my selfe and its all bad string is worn out streched out to out of specks witch if checked properly would have been caught earlier or even worse string out of speck breaks and good buy bow worst case but fishermans wearhouse will never see my face again ever the string didnt weare out just this season and i just specifically ask them to check it so be wear of what you pay for it might not be what you get


Do you have any idea how to check if a string is stretched? It doesn't seem so. They can't check check some generic specs you find in your manual. The string was out of those specs with 6 months of when you got the bow. If you were worried about it, you should have taken measurements when you got the bow and kept them in your manual and then used them for reference. I suppose another thing worth mentioning is that your bow now drawing smooth has nothing to do with a slightly stretched string. I'm glad I'm not a pro shop employee.


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

I go to Terminal Velocity Archery in Chillicothe, OH. Mike Deck custom builds & tunes bow strings & is a personal friend/student of Mike Crackers. I have had him restring 3 or 4 of my bows & his strings & tuning are second to none.

I intend on visiting him later in the year to build strings for my 4th bow. 

Mike Deck
Terminal Velocity Archery
3573 Polk Hollow Road
Chillicothe, OH 45601
740.772.4926


----------

